# Can dogs be allergic to other dogs???



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

My guess would be that some product used on the dog could be causing a problem for your dog - shampoo, conditioner, spray, fles/tick product, etc.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I did find something that suggests it's possible but it doesn't give much information. I would guess that if I dog could have allergies, then they probably can have allergies to other dogs, or to something specific about another dog. 

And I also read that dogs can be allergic to people dander. If that's true, then I can't imagine why they couldn't also be allergic to animal dander. 

How long are you dog sitting? The poor dog ... everyone's allergic to her! 

http://www.dog-allergy.org/ 

http://members.iinet.net.au/~pontipak/redsquare.html


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks Jo Ellen...well, I supposedly am dog sitting Maggie until my friends sell their house...so like until 2009???? haha Can you image me having allergies everyday until 2009....not so fun....


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I think I'd rather have chronic pain than allergies, to be honest. You're a trooper! And Libby, just give her a groundhog every now and then, she'll be happy


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I have no idea Jill but had to say, what an uncomfortable situation! Hope you have lots of benedryl on hand.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

peanutsmom said:


> i Have No Idea Jill But Had To Say, What An Uncomfortable Situation! Hope You Have Lots Of Benedryl On Hand.


 
How Much Benadryl Do You Give To A Dog?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I've been giving Libby one a day, 25mg's, but her eyes are still droopy, net to call my vet


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree that it is probably something on the dog that is causing the allergies to the both of you. Maybe give this dog a good bath with an oatmeal shampoo will help. Good luck with the allergies. I hate having them and suffer almost the whole year.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

We've been giving Odin Claritin generic(on vets advice).One 10mg tab, can be increased to two, once a day. Doesn't make them sleepy like Benadryl. Odin had a reaction ot Benadryl...very very fast heart rate and panting...trip to emergency room!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

that's a good idea, bathe her and maybe our allergies will subside for a while.....good lord I hope they sell their house FAST! LOL


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok, here's the follow up....first I vacuumed (DUH), next out came the FURminator (2nd DUH), gave Maggie a good brushing, then I gave Libby benedryl -- vet said 50mg's 2x's a day is good. Well all of those pieces put together has done the trick!

I forgot to add...Maggie does get a bath at home with the oatmeal shampoo, same as ours, so I'm guessing the shampoo wasn't the irritant, nor is frontline.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I was just going to say up it to 50 mg a day


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Tara actually said 50mg 2x's/day, but the side effect is sleepiness...I prefer to do 50 mg 1x/day, I like ACTIVE doggies


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm feeling for you with the allergies and even more so with your own dog seeming to have some allergy too. I'd not be too thrilled with having to dose myself or my dog(s) with benedryl every day for as long as you may be dog sitting! But if that is the only help...

We had a allergy here when I took in a couple sweet little kitties that shed like nothing I"ve ever seen. Not sure if this is applicable with dogs or not - but might be worth a try????? I was told to wipe down the kitties with a vinigar dampened cloth twice a day. It helped a lot. It was also suggested that I try wiping the kitties twice a day with baby wipes too. I just tried the vinegar wipe. My 7 year old daughter had a fairly severe allergic reaction to the hair on these kitties and I dind't want to have to benedryl her till we could rehome the kitties if possible. Might want to try the vinegar wipe on the dog and see if that helps at all. 


Tiffany


----------

